# Polaroidfotos



## DeliciouzKickz (6. April 2007)

Hallöchen.

Ich bin jetzt ne ganze Zeit hier durch die Seite geschwirt & habe irgendwie nichts gefunden.
Habt ihr vll irgendwelche Tipps wie ich aus einem normalen Foto ein Polaroidfoto mache ? also ich hab schon irgendwas mit Brushes gelesen, aber auch solche habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Vielleicht bin ich ein wenig unachtsam.

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. April 2007)

Ich bekomme einige Ergebnisse wenn ich hier "polaroid" in die Suche eingebe. Was genau willst du haben? Und was wird dort nicht beschrieben?


Alex


----------



## Boromir (7. April 2007)

Hallo Deliziouz,

schau mal hier ,ich hoffe das bringt dich weiter. Das Video bleibt am Anfang hängen (warum auch immer?) einfach auf Stopp und dann wieder auf Play klicken.

Boromir


----------



## mutz_viech (7. April 2007)

Hi!
Das Video von Boromir ist wirklich nicht schlecht.
Allerdings haben Polaroids einen ganz zarten rot-gelb Stich und sind ganz leicht unscharf.
Ich würd fast alles so wie im Video machen, nur ich würd bei der Selektieven Farbkorrektor die Rottöne nicht rausgeben, sondern eher rein geben. Nachher noch einen ganz leichten Gelbstich ins Bild machen und mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner (erste Einstellung so ca. 0,3 auf "OK" klicken und dann Strg+F ein paar mal drücken) das ganze Bild ganz leicht unscharf machen.
Grüße
Mutz_viech


----------



## DeliciouzKickz (7. April 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werd es umgehend ausprobieren =)


----------

